# Bikewochenende im Odenwald.. wer hat gute Strecken?



## Riderin (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, 
mein Schatz ( Alpenbiker) und ich ( Eifelbikerin) wollen im Juli zusammen ein Odenwald-Bikewochenende starten.

Startplatz wäre Mossautal-Hüttenthal

wer könnte uns ein paar schöne Strecken vorschlagen, mit ca 1000 hm und bis 50 km und vielen schönen Trails?

Grüße Jana


----------



## Micro767 (15. Juni 2007)

Die Jungs und Mädels hier:

http://www.melibokus-biker.de/melibokus-biker.de/

das ist genau die Ecke ! 

Garantiert schauen die Leute heute auch noch hier im Forum vorbei und geben Dir Tips !

Wann wollt Ihr das den machen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qlaus (15. Juni 2007)

Hallo in die Eifel,

so wie im Anhang könnte das aussehen, in der Nähe des blauen Pfeiles könntet ihr einsteigen.

Karten: Naturpark Bergstrasse-Odenwald Wanderkarte 1:20000, Nr. 6, 9, 10

Von Hüttenthal aus könnt ihr euch in jede Himmelsrichtung nach Belieben schwindelig fahren.

Mehr Infos? Mail an qlaus_2(AT)web(punkt)de

Schönes WE,
Klaus


----------



## odenwaelderbub (17. Juni 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> mein Schatz ( Alpenbiker) und ich ( Eifelbikerin) wollen im Juli zusammen ein Odenwald-Bikewochenende starten.
> 
> Startplatz wäre Mossautal-Hüttenthal
> ...



Hallo Jana.... und ihren Schatz

mit dem Odenwald habt ihr euch auch ein gutes Bikegebiet ausgesucht..
Hüttenthal liegt eigentlich zentral in der Mitte.. man kann von hier aus.. recht ordenliche Touren machen.. kleine Beispiele
Tour auf dem Roten Kreuz Weg ( ist beschildert mit einem roten Kreuz --kein Verletzungsanfälliger weg !!!!) kommt man bis Runter an den Neckar nach Eberbach recht schöner Weg. 
Tour nach Beerfelden mit Besuch des dort angelegten Bikepark mit anspruchsvoller Downhillstrecke .
Tour an die Nibelungenquelle eine etwas kürzer Tour aber durch recht gutes Waldgebiet mit guten versteckten Trails
Tour auf die Tromm (höchste Erhebung im Umkreis) und hier kann man sich auch austoben mit sehr guten Singelstrails.
Tour über den Wegscheide zur Ruine Schellers und zurück durch Mossautal vorbei am Lärmfeuer.... 
Tour rund um den Marbachstaussee
also ich denk euch wird es nicht langweilig werden ..ich fahr schon seit  9jahren im diesem Gebiet und lern auch immer wieder neue Trails gekennen.

Viel Spaß schon einmal im vorraus.
Markus


----------



## rayc (18. Juni 2007)

Micro767 schrieb:


> Die Jungs und Mädels hier:
> 
> http://www.melibokus-biker.de/melibokus-biker.de/
> 
> ...



Micro, da übertreibst du etwas 

Jana, habt ihr ein GPS?
Dann könnte ich euch paar Tracks geben.

Ansonsten, kann man mit Papierkarten und Wandermarkierungen sehr gut fahren.

Tromm wurde schon zu recht genannt.
Lärmfeuer und Walburgiskapelle (Weschnitz) und Neunkirchner Höhe, Rodenstein und Lindenfels solltet ihr anfahren.
Das wären Trails, Landschaft und Kultur und leckeren Kuchen in Lindenfels.

Kartenmässig wäre das die Nr. 6 und Nr. 5.

Wie trailig darf es denn sein?
Seid ihr Singletrail-Junkies oder doch lieber auf breiten Wegen die Landschaft geniessen?

Wann seid ihr denn genau da, evt. kann man Biker aus Michelstadt anhauen. Die kennen sich besser in dieser Ecke aus.
Besonders wenn es weiter nach Osten gehen soll.

ray


----------



## Micro767 (19. Juni 2007)

rayc schrieb:


> Micro, da übertreibst du etwas



Doch aber nur mir der Tages Angabe


----------



## Riderin (20. Juni 2007)

danke schonmal für die lieben Tips.

wir sind ohne GPS unterwegs.
ansonsten klingt alles sehr vielversprechend  

in 3 Wochen gehts los, wenn wir noch Fragen haben, melde ich mich hier gerne wieder 

Grüße Jana

ride on, fligh high...


----------



## Riderin (20. Juni 2007)

Rayc.. wir sind ab 14.Juli da und trailig darf es unbegrenzt sein  ;-)


----------



## BadKöniger (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

falls ihr Lust und Laune habt, wir (Bad Königer MTB`ler) treffen uns jeden Montag um 17.30 Uhr am Bad Königer Schwimmbad, so zu einer 2 bis 3 Stunden Abendrunde. Schickt mir einfach eine Mail falls Interesse besteht. Und diese Trails dürft ihr nicht auslassen: Russenpfand von Boxbrunn nach Amorbach, Wanderpfad von Hesselbach zum Waldleiniger Schloss, Trail von der Gebhardtshütte (Bullau bei Erbach) zum Hetzbacher Viaduckt, sowie Trail von der Lauseiche (Bremhof-Mainbullau) nach Rüdenau. Melde euch einfach, wahrscheinlich gibt es keine anderen Odenwälder, die das Gebiet hier so gut kennen, wir wir.

LG Bad Königer

[email protected]

P.S. Bin eigentlich täglich im "Wald"


----------



## rayc (25. Juni 2007)

Riderin schrieb:


> Rayc.. wir sind ab 14.Juli da und trailig darf es unbegrenzt sein  ;-)



Ich würde das Angebot von @BadKöniger annehmen 
@BadKönige, du kannst ja die Tour hier posten, evt. kommen dann noch paar Leute mit. 

Die zweite Tour würde ich über Lärmfeuer, Walburgis-Kapelle, Lindenfels, Neunkirchner Höhe. Rückweg über Rodenstein, ... legen.
Einen genaueren Streckenvorschlag mit Wegmarkierungen kann ich posten.
Auch wenn ihr kein GPS habt, kann ich zum Anschauen in GoogleEarth die Strecke zeichnen. Dann sind auch die Hm und km-Werte klar.

Ray


----------



## odenwaelderbub (26. Juni 2007)

Falls ihr Fragen habt..zur Gestaltung eurer Tour kann ich gerne helfen..wohne nur 8 km von Hüttenthal entfernt....wie zum Beispiel die von mir genannten Touren im oberen Abschnitt

Gruß 
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

